

Show HN: Focus on what matters – who should do what - bujatt
https://opp.io/

======
forgottenpass
@opp.io should !describe the #product before dumping you to a signup screen.
I'm not grabbing headphones just to watch a video slowly describe what can be
conveyed in text.

~~~
bujatt
You are right. We got rid of more detailed explanations because it converted
better, but we will try showing more of the product.

Attila

~~~
forgottenpass
_it converted better_

Nevermind me then, I will never understand people.

------
jasode
Hmmm... Hungarian notation for task delegation. Interesting.

In any case, this wouldn't work for me because it's missing a critical
declaration of WHEN. Missed deadlines are more often discussed in failed
projects' post mortems rather than wondering WHO dropped the ball.

I would've used '@' for WHEN and maybe '~' for WHO. But maybe we're getting
into sigil hell.

~~~
holychiz
+1 for WHEN. I like the ~ for When since a lot of dates are ballpark
estimates, at least in planning stage.

~~~
jasode
Choice of symbol has some degree of being arbitrary and I only preferred '@'
for when because we (at least in USA) often specify time that way. E.g. "meet
for lunch @2:00pm". However, I can see that '@' might feel like a fragment of
an email address John@xyz.com.

The tilde '~' because UNIX/Linux alias for user's home directory. Hence the
"who". I do admit that's a meaningless reason for any mainstream audience.

~~~
bujatt
I also often use @ for specifying location. See you @office, @home.

------
soneca
I am also for _@who should !do #what ~when_

I think you have a good idea for "one time only, not planned tasks".

Don't try to make this the next project management tool. Just a syntax/app to
handle last minute, unplanned and delegation tasks.

------
meritt
I don't agree with the verb tagging personally. It's irrelevant, isn't?
Someone need to "do" something. The particular word choice doesn't impact the
necessity.

@who is the assignment

#what is the task name

@when is the due-date

!do is pointless to specify.

~~~
jackweirdy
`do` isn’t always the verb, though.

@JoeBloggs should !do #CakeBaking

vs

@JoeBloggs should !bake #Cake

EDIT: oh, I see, you tagging verbs more generally. I disagree. It adds
context.

@JoeBloggs #Contract by Friday.

What about the contract? Review, sign, amend, shred?

~~~
meritt
You include the word like normal, I'm saying tagging it isn't going to be
helpful in the long run. Not to mention you're already including the word
"should" and now a bang too? Could have very simple language detection to
identify the verb if that's the goal.

Tagging things implicitly groups them and imbues the ability to
search/filter/organize by them. I just have a hard time envisioning a useful
scenario in which you're looking at "Show me the # of taks by verb used"

~~~
bujatt
While we use the word "should" on the landing page, in conversations is more
flexible, hence the bang.

"@Meritt, can you please !inform the #delivery"

------
humanarity
This is the best simplest interface for getting things done I've seen.
Awesome! Are you open sourcing this?

~~~
bujatt
hi humanarity, not in the short term, but will allow API integrations.

------
fiatjaf
I liked the notation thing, are there any other examples of applications that
work like this, with a notation system that normal people can use (and do not
feel like they are programming)?

------
ErikAugust
"should" \- not the best verb, but cool idea nonetheless.

~~~
bujatt
Erik, how would you phrase it?

~~~
humanarity
"x should y" ==> "it (modal:may|might|would|could|will)? work(s)? (for|(for
us)? if) x (to)? y" / "x y-ing works"

Example:

"@Peter should !find all copies of the #cat dossiers &across the datacube"

==>

"It works if @Peter !find all copies of the #cat dossiers &across the
datacube."

:)

should implies "duty, obligaition or correctness" while "it works" connotes
shared mission, and implies the hearer's choice to act or not, which is
correct and respects their agency. "Duty, obligation or correctness" could
easily trigger ego responses leading to inefficient conflicts.

BTW -- I love the straight up "No." it would be cool if you could touch and
hold "No" to get a list of weasel words and excuses!!

Or just a simple _" I decline."_

haha :)

~~~
bbcbasic
What if the receiver chooses what tone of language they want to receive in.
E.g. "terse" or "nice" options.

~~~
humanarity
Nice ! ... an app idea in that somewhere... :)

------
romerro
amazing :) keep it up!

